# Meguiars Foaming Head Sprayer



## haydarn (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Johnny

Any ideas when this will be back in stock.

Thanks

Haydar


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Was instock last night when i ordered mine? (perhaps i took the last one)


----------



## haydarn (Feb 15, 2006)

Git  rub it in why dont you


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

haydarn said:


> Git  rub it in why dont you


I got one so ner ner ner ner


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

They are back in today


----------



## Erwego (Mar 30, 2007)

Website says sold out - are they all gone already?

Regards

Paul


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi, 

Small oversight! Rectified now 

Johnny


----------



## Erwego (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Johnny

When will you be getting the dispensing bottles back in?

Alternatively, do the C&S 947ml bottles fit the foaming head? 

Paul


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Erwego said:


> Thanks Johnny
> 
> When will you be getting the dispensing bottles back in?
> 
> ...


I thougth we had the dispensing bottles in right now <runs off to look>

The foaming head will fit the 947 bottle yes, we have changed the bottles slightly, they now have markings for ounces and millimeters on the side :thumb:

Hope that helps.


----------



## Erwego (Mar 30, 2007)

Agghhh! - website shows both bottles sold out!

What do you have 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hit F5


----------



## Erwego (Mar 30, 2007)

Cheers Johnny

I was going to order some APC and WC concentrate, but the £15 N. Ireland delivery was going to hurt.  

Ended up with just the bottles and sprayers to a mainland address.

Paul


----------

